# INFO: ZHP quickest steering ratio of all 3-series



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I came across an article in the current issue of Bimmer Magazine page 46
ZHP has the steering ratio of 13.7:1
E46 M3 has the steering ratio of 15.4:1

http://www.germancarfans.com/news.cfm/newsid/2041116.006/BMW/1.html
E46 M3 Competition has ratio of 14.5:1

while regular 330 should be around 15-16:1

I had a gut feeling that my ZHP turns quicker than my wife's 330. Both cars are of the same model year but it puzzled me for so long why they turn-in differently from each other. Now I can go to sleep peacefully tonight..just kidding.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

Good post. Is this documented anywhere?

Somebody update the sticky http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69137


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

I read this too but i wasnt too sure if it was true. Damn a ratio better than the M3?


----------



## fpa1974 (Dec 16, 2002)

It definitely is faster than an M3. I drove both back to back and it is noticeable. I think it is faster than my M coupe too. At least it feels that way. But still my P5 wins hands down 

Florian


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Double Vanos said:


> I read this too but i wasnt too sure if it was true. Damn a ratio better than the M3?


I wonder what it means and why BMW decided to do this


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

Very interesting indeed.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm gonna guess that BMW NA estimated that this package would be particularly appealing to people who would autocross, go to driving schools and enter the cars in club racing - serious drivers who want a little extra edge but don't want the compromises or expense of an M3. For that relatively small population, the quicker steering ratio would be particularly meaningful.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

According to the Fast Facts guide that BMW passes out to all the salespeople, *ALL *330's (i, Ci, Cic, ZHP or not) have the 13.7:1 steering rack, and 3.0 turns lock-to-lock.

For the record, the M3 has a 15.4:1 steering ratio, and is also 3.0 turns lock-to-lock. Maybe this is what Nick is griping about in this thread.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

rumratt said:


> I don't get it. I thought the steering on the ZHP is unchanged from the normal 3er


:stupid:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

elbert said:


> According to the Fast Facts guide that BMW passes out to all the salespeople, *ALL *330's (i, Ci, Cic, ZHP or not) have the 13.7:1 steering rack, and 3.0 turns lock-to-lock.


I thought the bad rack was 3.2 turns lock-to-lock, and the new (good) rack is 2.8 turns lock-to-lock. Mine is definitely not a full 3 turns.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

alee said:


> I thought the bad rack was 3.2 turns lock-to-lock, and the new (good) rack is 2.8 turns lock-to-lock. Mine is definitely not a full 3 turns.


 :dunno: 2004 spec was the same


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

elbert said:


> According to the Fast Facts guide that BMW passes out to all the salespeople, *ALL *330's (i, Ci, Cic, ZHP or not) have the 13.7:1 steering rack, and 3.0 turns lock-to-lock.
> 
> For the record, the M3 has a 15.4:1 steering ratio, and is also 3.0 turns lock-to-lock. Maybe this is what Nick is griping about in this thread.


AFAIK these steering racks have variable ratios - this from an article in CAR magazine about the time of the launch of the M3. IIRC the M3 rack is actually slower *in the middle of the rack* to deal with the so-called "sneeze factor" at the higher speeds expected of M3 and their drivers in general. Whether that's a good thing or not is up to you - I would imagine autobahn pilots to be grateful for it from time to time.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

elbert said:


> :dunno: 2004 spec was the same


Then I must have gotten the elusive ZHP rack.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Then I must have gotten the elusive ZHP rack.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

Of course it's faster, it has the special ZHP power steering fluid. Sorry I couldn't help myself.  :rofl:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Based on the "2003 330i Performance Package Product Information" booklet, the 330i ZHPs have the following steering specifications.

Overall Ratio : 13.7:1
Turns lock-to-lock : 3.0
Turning circle, ft. : 34.4

I assume that's the same for all 330s. :dunno:


----------



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

Andy said:


> Based on the "2003 330i Performance Package Product Information" booklet, the 330i ZHPs have the following steering specifications.
> 
> Overall Ratio : 13.7:1
> Turns lock-to-lock : 3.0
> ...


Turning circle for Canadian 330i and 330i M are rated at 10.5 m or about 34.4 ft.

Where I'm not sure if I'm reading correctly is this spec:

Steering Type / Ratio Rack & Pinion / 15.5

Does this mean ratio is 15.5:1 for us Canadian owners? No details on lock-to-lock turns.


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

i haven't made too many comments regarding this, but for chrissakes it's getting a bit out of control, the day a post claims the ZHP as faster than the M3 isn't far away.

get over it.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 Yo doeboy, how's your DHP's steering ratio? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Ashe too said:


> I'm gonna guess that BMW NA estimated that this package would be particularly appealing to people who would autocross, go to driving schools and enter the cars in club racing - serious drivers who want a little extra edge but don't want the compromises or expense of an M3. For that relatively small population, the quicker steering ratio would be particularly meaningful.


 :bustingup If you think BMW took that into consideration... :jack:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Yo doeboy, how's your DHP's steering ratio? :dunno:


I would imagine it's the same as all other 330s (supposedly) since that's really all the DHP is anyway... :dunno: 

But I did notice my car is 2.8 turns lock to lock... :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :bustingup If you think BMW took that into consideration... :jack:


Are you kidding? The shadow gloss trim must do wonders for aerodynamics worth at least a few tenths of a second! :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I would imagine it's the same as all other 330s (supposedly) since that's really all the DHP is anyway... :dunno:
> 
> But I did notice my car is 2.8 turns lock to lock... :eeps:


 I thought your DHP was different from other 330s... 

:angel:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I thought your DHP was different from other 330s...
> 
> :angel:


Shhh.... it's a secret! Other people don't know that!  :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Shhh.... it's a secret! Other people don't know that!  :rofl:


 :bustingup


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

Raffi said:


> :bustingup If you think BMW took that into consideration... :jack:


Hey, it's just a thought, an opinion :asshole:

But I'm obviously wrong considering that the steering ratio of the 3 series is the same across the board.


----------

